# How to Upgrade Chisels?



## a1Jim

As my wife would say to me "is there something wrong with your old chisels" ?


----------



## TDog

You have a good point, I am really wanting I guess some wooden handle chisels and 
have been checking those brands out for a while to use with a wooden mallet etc.


----------



## davidroberts

Sorry, but no experience with those you listed. If you have narrowed your choice, which is half the battle, then read no further. If not, as you know, LN chisels just wreak with quality, flat backs, polished, ready to go out of the box, excellent customer service, American made, but you pay for it, plus the LN mystique factor. Still, hard to beat. Two Cherries I have used, good weight and balance, reasonable price and good quality. They make very good users.

My question is, have you considered Japanese style chisels? I don't have a set, but most who do swear by them. If I had a good user set like your blue Marples, and wanted to "invest" in quality chisels, I'd start comparing the Japanese offerings. I certainly would not leave them off the list of potentials. Just my opinion. You will get several others. Trust me on this one, woodworkers do have an opinion regarding chisels, and jump at the opportunity to discuss.


----------



## davidroberts

a1Jim, I didn't know our wives had met…..and talked! It's like the secret handshake. We don't belong to that club. But I learned long ago that the true need my wife has for the number of pairs of shoes she owns in no way compares to my childish desire for more tools. Just sayin'


----------



## doordude

i got a magazine with this very test drive.
blue spruce/ pros-excellant steel,great feel, con-no hoop for pounding
barrs/ pros- feel, price, con- steel doesn't hold up well
lie-nielson/ pro- voted best over all- great feel,excellant steel, horn beam takes a beating, con- price. but cheaper than blue spruce.
the blue spruce is the coolest,with cocobolo handles.


----------



## PCM

I own the LN chisels. First they are extremely well balanced and feel like they are an extension of your hand (my prior set was the Marples Blue Chip, so I know where you are coming from). Second they are ready to use (though I gave them a light honing) the backs are flat and they are extremely sharp out of the box. Third, they hold their edge extremely well. Fourth, there is an aesthetic value in using such a well balance and manufactured hand tool. The down side is their cost, but if you can afford them they are worth it.


----------



## TDog

Thanks for your responses. I am thinking the LN because I would rather work on projects and sharpen less. Plus I am trying to stay with American Made. I teach US History so I'm shamelessly patriotic. 
Now where's that piggy bank?


----------



## tsangell

Jim, way to shoot straight.

I decided to keep working with mine for a while after I watched a cabinetmaker who was far superior to me doing incredible paring and dovetail work with the same Marples chisels I use. I find that I am happier with them if I always put them away sharp. A quick strop is usually all it takes, unless I do some chopping.

I've handled the Lie Nielsen chisels, and I must say that they are glorious.


----------



## thedude50

you know There was a blog on here where a guy busted off the tacky blue handles and he turned some lovely handles and ferules were cooper pipe here they are 

also if you need to buy some chisels Veritas will be releasing a new set soon made of a new kind of steel they are supposed to be great and at a great price point. 99 percent of my chisels are antiques I buy them at antique stores and on eBay they don't make them like the used too I have several firmer and mortice chisels from the 1800s


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Ballew Saw & Tool in Springfield, MO may still have some Blue Marples made in Sheffield England-you can call them at 417-865-7511 and check before ordering if that might interest you. Otherwise, you might check out the Ashley Iles Mk2 Beveled Edge Bench Chisels at ToolsforWorkingWood.com-I've been impressed with these chisels (although I have a set of Lie Nielsen). Good luck.


----------



## rejo55

Y'all are killing me, talking about Veritas, Lie-Nielsen, Three Cherries, Marples, not to even mention in the same sentence those beautiful Damascus steel Japanese chisels. Hell, I'm still slobbering over that set of two- a 9/16" and a 1-3/8" that I saw in that HF flier.
a1Jim and DavidRoberts, I have been married to Miss Honey Ma'am for over 56 years and I know that she hasn't met either of your wives. She didn't have to. This is a "woman thang". Several years ago I was perusing the Harbor freight flier that came in the mail and casually mentioned that I would like to have a set of nice chisels like these here. She said, "What fer?" I said that I would like to try my hand at chopping out some dovetails. She said, "Well, you got a chainsaw and a axe. Wouldn't that be a lot faster? Besides, what good are dovetails? You can't eat'um."

Y'all have a good'un

Joe


----------



## JuniorJoiner

I have quite a few chisels, and most of ones you've discussed. 
I would buy chisels individually, not as a set, and i find i use my blue spruce chisels for all my fine work. 
I have the lie-nielsen as my everyday bench chisels. and I wish they were O-1. i have the A-2 LN.
there is always the road of making your own chisels. just need some O-1 tool steel, hacksaw, a grinder and a torch. 
I have made a few of my own chisels now, and I am very pleased with them. plus, it is no trouble to make a custom chisel when the need arises.


----------



## TDog

The newly handled Marples from one of the above comments look great, I must say, it's a wooden handle thing for me and I do like getting that fine honed edge on the chisels. I am thinking …get a LN single chisel and work with it, sharpen up my marples set again…and work more learning hand joinery, the awesome thing I think is to eventually do exceptional work (I'm a beginner and love handwork) with tuned reg. tools and then consider upgrading…considering delving into the G and G chest on a link I've seen…to learn and improve and learn and improve…


----------



## davidroberts

The thing about bench chisels is if they are made of good quality steel, you keep them sharp, I mean crazy sharp (keep a strop or 4000 to 6000 grit stone by your side and swipe it every few minutes), they should only need a light pounding, and most of the time hand pressure should be sufficient for most applications. Easier said than done. Bench chisel are designed for paring, squaring and cleanup work. A firmer chisel is the tool to bear down for heavy chopping. They have square, not beveled sides, are thicker for additional strength, and take a higher angle, which is desirable for chopping a mortise in say 4/4 oak or walnut. So really, the blue Marples are perfect as a bench chisel. I've own a set I bought at least 20 years ago. Now if you want an American made tool to go in the garage and drool over (I have that urge most every day) then LN, cry once.


----------



## TDog

Thanks for the helpful information davidroberts. 
I have two firmer chisels that I can start doing my chopping with and then sharpen and maintain my blue chippers. They have acetone handles which i was told that they last longer with pouiding.


----------



## Dal300

So how is this a review and not a forum topic?

I'm not trying to be contrary, but it does seem a bit odd to me.


----------



## TDog

My bad on the review and forum mix up. I made a mistake and posted this a bit quickly under reviews before checking all the headings etc. Just trying to get some chisel info. I have heard from quite a few with information on the Marples Blue Chip Chisels though which is what my original post was pertaining to.

Just learning my way around the site. I have learned a lot lately with all the discussion with other wood folks. I will have to check the forums. I will work up a review soon Fine Woodworking Plans and Tool Chests.


----------



## thedude50

It was kind of a review of your marples chisels and it really is no big deal


----------



## doordude

i'm somewhat in the market too. i like matsumara chisels the blue steel is about 107.00 each, the white steel is 65.00 each. but got a bad rating for chopping in exotic hardwoods.
i think in the end i'm with you Teacher; about buying american.
and will go with lie-nielsen,american made.
price is only paid once;cheap is regreted for ever.


----------



## thedude50

Door dude that is why I buy old american steel and I think they are the best as they are often on their second century of use


----------



## TDog

great point on the long term use of the older American steel. I do love the high carbon steel and
the sharp edge you can get in not such a long sharpening time. Probably going to get the LN set
in the future or put together a set of stanley vintage.

There's always the option of the new Stanley sweet hearts for a great price.
but the LN have a great reputation for fine quality and high specs


----------



## StumpyNubs

One thing to keep in mind is that you really need more than one set of chisels. Chopping is done with heavy firmer chisels with steeply angles bevels, paring is done with a shallower bevel and is best with a short handle (in my opinion), and dovetails require chisels with very steeply beveled shoulders to fit into the angles.

You will need to decide what kind of work you do mostly and buy accordingly. The average woodworker who uses mostly power tools should have the best set of firmer chisels he can afford, a couple of dovetail chisels, and a small set of four short paring chisels. Wood makes some very good, very reasonable priced sets.

If you find yourself doing more hand tool work, you should get a couple of mortising chisels and maybe a full set of dovetail chisels.

I have some new chisels, but I really like to buy vintage ones one at a time. You can get some very high quality ones on ebay, at flea markets, yard sales and antique shops. Learn some of the names of the good old chisels, and don't let the looks fool you when you find them in a box of junk!


----------



## Bigrock

Hi:
Lie-Nelson chisels come both ways. I have some of both. They both are great, but the O-1 stays sharper to me. I have several set of chisels like most woodworkers. I like a socket type chisel best. My go to set is the L_N set.


----------



## doordude

thedude50, your right i'm always on the look out for the well seasoned steel myself.
just a matter of putting a new edge on and a little clean up


----------



## thedude50

Ya bro I just scored 5 really nice chisels on fleabay


----------



## doordude

which site do you go to on fleabay?
i can nver find the right area to find the old good stuff


----------



## thedude50

antiques and collectables then i look for chisels saw or hand planes don't tell the wife she is on the war path right now


----------



## thedude50

my new old chisels arrived today all 5 are nice i got 4 of them sharp before the pain in my back was too much and i had to quit. I need to lower the tormek down I think i will make a new lower bench for the tormek jet and a raised part for the work sharp. I may need to work on the design but i cant figure out how low to make it. They are all different height that makes it tough to decide.


----------



## BigYin

My wife & I have an unspoken agreement.
She never asks about tools and I never ask about new handbags/shoes/clothes…..


----------



## TDog

Nice agreement, 
I have saved enough for the new Stanley sweetheart 750s and seen some good reviews and some not so good.
I think I will save a bit more and go for the LN set and a wooden mallet. It has been fun looking at the aspects and pros and cons. Seems to come down to flat backs and loose handles so far. I may consider the blue spruce dovetail chisels later. ... Ok so maybe I'm half collector and woodworker…just want quality tools to use long term and one day pass to my son or grandson as my grandfather did,
Have fun making sawdust and shavings…and projects y'all.


----------



## thedude50

Hey Dog the folks at Stanley may be sending me a set of the new sweetheart chisels to play with and to evaluate them. I don't see much wrong with them a couple of people whining about why they didn't just start making them off the old molds. I think they didn't do that so its easier to sell tools that look modern. The changes seem to be minor. Ill let you know how they work once I am testing them.


----------



## Brit

I don't own them myself, but a lot of people rave about the Ashley Iles Bench chisels=, which you can buy in the US from Tools for Working Wood. Mads did a review of them here.

I tried these out when I visited Mads and they are nicely balanced, take a fine edge and are excellent quality. I think they are are a lot of chisel for your money and you should seriously consider them.

I would also like to recommend a mallet to you. I use a 18oz Wood is Good mallet for everything. They are extremely comfortable and much quieter than a wooden mallet. They also transmit less vibration to your arm and won't damage your chisel handles even if you strike them badly.

Both of these tools are excellent quality and will last you a lifetime.


----------



## TDog

Don, thanks for the input.
I looked at the AI chisels at the Best Things and a couple other places. I really like the thin sides and smooth bevels just looking at them. Truth is I still have not ordered my chisels yet. Murphy showed up at our house in the form of a sick pet. So, it'll be a couple more deposits before I can order.

I will check out the mallet also. I was just about to order the Blue Spruce Mallet but, the vibration issue is very tempting. I started a very rough youtube channel called "malletsandchisels" to share my very basic start in hand tool woodworking. If you can suffer through the terrible video quality, please check it out.

Just getting started,

Tdog


----------



## thedude50

t dog that reply was from Andy and he is quoting don w


----------



## Brit

Don't worry TDog. It was an honour to be Don W for a while.


----------



## TDog

thanks guys I am still getting the hang of this website and such.
Andy, thanks for the quote…


----------



## CyberDyneSystems

Just a little known tip re: the BlueChip chisels these days.

Irwin has moved manufacture to China.

Your chisels have Sheffield English steel. 
New ones (made in the last 5 years or so) do not.

There were Irwin Blue chips still made in England, but they stopped using them some time ago.

Look into "Footprint" chisels, (available at Sears and Amazon) for English "Blue Chips" 
... at least for as long as that lasts…


----------



## TDog

CHISEL CHOICES UPDATE:

After building several more projects, large and small here is my verdict on chisels:
Bottom Line for my type of work: Make sure the 0-1 is kept sharp and honed and chisel on
Brand-Im not that concerned as my Black plastic handle Stanley's, my Acetone red handles firmers,
and my Sheffield Steel marples all get the job done nicely. I focus more on layout and measurement 
accuracy which for me seems to be more of a focus than what "type" of chisel I'm using.

So, one day if I feel the need to upgrade my chisels, it will be after I have upgraded my table saw (see shop photos) and maybe purchased a really nice smoother plane or spoke shaves, molding is the coolest to shape for finishing up my work weather in sheet goods or solid wood construction, the molding is a great deal of fun and enjoyment to shape into a fit and finished look.

Well, there you have it today.

Happy Shavings!


----------

